
Indie developer Vlambeer has a message for clone apologists. "F*ck you." - xonder
http://www.pocketnext.com/stories/someone-elses-solutions/?utm_campaign=eli&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter
======
kls
I see the issue totally differently, entire styles of art came into existence
due to cloning. It is also an essential part of being human, humans clone and
refine ideas. I really wish society was designed to reward the original idea
people in entirety up front and then their contribution went into public
domain. So you make a lot of money for executing the idea up front, but then
the entire work is public domain, to me we would be so much further as a
society if we did not have to contort human nature around the idea of
intellectual property.

